# First trip to Europe



## 91467 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, we are planning a two month journey in our motorhome heading to Spain via Santander in mid March, driving down to the south first then up through Portugal and north coast, then gradually working back up through France. This is our first trip abroad and would welcome any tips on routes, sites or any other helpful info. We are also looking for info on buying a solar panel. We have an Autosleeper Ravenna.


----------



## 92821 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jane & Don

Editted by Admin:
No Commerical advertising in the forums please.
Contact us for advertising at advertising[at]motorhomefacts.com


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi to janeanddon, glad to see you're posting at last :wink: 
and hi to loire, I've seen your other threads, and hope to check you out later this year!

8)


----------



## 92821 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Twooks

Thanks - We hope to see you too... 

Acc' login probs - I had to create a new acc' :-(

0033 (0) 247 91 94 61

Stuart


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jane & Don
I've just completed a similar trip myself for the first time. It was great and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Just a tip about gas which caught me out. I bought a Spanish Repsol Propane bottle just on the French side of the border. It was painted Orange as we would expect for Propane. When I replaced it 3/4 weeks later I gave the guy an empty orange bottle and he gave me a full one. It wasn't until last week on a freezing night just outside Verdun when we couldn't get any gas to the hob or heating that I discovered that I'd been given Butane, which had frozen!!!. Not a lot of fun. When I looked closely at the bottle it had Butane stencilled on the side in letters about 1" high, but i had been fooled by the colour. 
Have a good trip


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Jane and Don

good luck with your planning and here is a site which might be useful if your driving through France to get to Spain, although you'll miss a lot as it is just motorway

http://www.autoroutes.fr

sugarplum


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi forgot your name havig read through all the other replys that arnt any good to you

We can manage 3 months on 7kg gas, we have a small fan heater so use site electric & most people have some sort electric cooker
Remember that your electric may only be 4 or 6Ampere

Routes I use an Autoroute on a laptop

Here is a site to log on to www.autoroutes.fr Ive checked it out & it works OK

It isnt quite as good as the UK CD one but its FREEE

Water is generally V Good so you dont reallyneed to buy it (personal choice) we use a filter (some places you get sand in it)
Supermarkets are like ours - ask the staff for help most speak some English 7 will be pleased to give you the Spanish or Portugese names Not so sure in France They only speak French when you ask. So I generally then go into Spanish just to be awkward, they are the only ones who are difficult

Have a good trip


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The best routing site (in my view) is

www.viamichelin.com.

This site enables you to set perameters such as type of roads, avoidance of toll roads and even takes account of roadworks.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*First Time Tour*

Hi JaneandDon

You will find this forum one of the best (if not the best) for info, hints and tips,

I had a 13000 mile holiday last year and will be off again in April, Wild camping, with the odd night at a camp site, I fitted 2x 50 watt solar panels, and 2x 85Ah batteries, but do not use a TV, all my lighting is 12 volt. heating, cooking, fridge, water heater all gas, so i had an LPG 23 ltr tank fitted, fill up at any LPG garage, you use a different adaptor for different countries, i found this a good saving,

Yes I had all the maps, GPS display, GPS into the computer, MapSource, Navigator, AutoRoute, but most important had a list of the places i desired to visit, but found the France Passion system very good,

All the best, and have fun


----------

